# not detecting Wireless networks



## brianox (Aug 1, 2007)

My laptop doesn't detect any wireless networks. It used to and should, but It hasn't for quite a long time. It stopped detecting them around the time I signed up with my current ISP. 

I have a dell Inspiron 9300 laptop w/ Win XP sp2

_ISP:_ Imagine broadband- Ireland
wireless broadband
_
firewall/anti-virus:_ Comodo Internet security premium (I've tried switching it off, but didn't make a difference)
_
Network adapter:_ Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
Driver Vers: 9.0.4.39

I don't currently have mspaint, so I couldn't upload a screenshot from _xirrus_, but when I start the program it does detect several wireless networks. For some reason they don't show up normally. Does this mean my adapter is working, but just being difficult?

_IPCONFIG/ALL:_

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : *********
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-3F-E6-33-63
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 87.192.160.127
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::212:3fff:fee6:3363%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 87.192.160.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.231.32.10
62.231.32.11
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2

Ethernet adapter {F583C88C-0DCA-49F6-BF5A-1EDCCB181810}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter - Packet Sche
duler Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-F5-83-C8-8C

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-4F-AC-CD

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 57-C0-A0-7F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:57c0:a07f::57c0:a07f
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 57-C0-A0-7F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:87.192.160.127%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi brianox,

Let's update your Intel driver. If updating the Intel driver didn't help at all please see the next task.
Intel® Driver Update Utility

Can we remove Comodo for now? You may reinstall it back as soon as you get a solid internet connection. Here's how to uninstall Comodo.


> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network


You may try and install MSE for protection.
Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## brianox (Aug 1, 2007)

It seems that MSE requires XP SP3, whereas I'm on 2. Would this really cause a problem? I'm wary about installing it for this reason, and therefore of uninstalling Comodo. I just browsed through some of the sticky on steps to take before installing SP3. This part about network adapters caught my attention ... 


> If you have a third-party wireless network adapter, make sure that it is supported
> 
> If you have a third-party wireless network adapter, make sure that the device is supported by Windows XP SP3, or make sure that the manufacturer of your wireless network adapter has new drivers available that support Windows XP SP3 before you perform the installation. If you are not sure, contact the manufacturer of your wireless network adapter.


Do you think it's safe for me to install XP SP3?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You shd be safe upgrading to SP3, then followed by Windows Updates then Driver update. See if this will resolve your issue, if not I'd proceed with uninstalling Comodo.


> Do you think it's safe for me to install XP SP3?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Comodo free firewall was known to block access to wireless networks a simple solution was to uninstall then re-install and it will re-detect networks and wireless internet was ok know from using it myself.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Brian, most definitely install Service Pack 3, then get the other 100+ Windows updates for your system. Your computer is very much out of date. Do that before downloading the latest drivers for your wireless card.


----------

